# research electives in USA



## tapical_mwit (Sep 2, 2008)

hi everyone,

im a 3rd year medical student in thailand (in your system is pre-med student)
i am interested in doing research electives in US medical school
Do u know any med school has such elective program thank u

thanks


----------

